# Can't cook a French omelet



## tommyyate (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm a newbie when it comes to cooking.  I've been trying to make a classic french omelet.  From what I understand, the right omelet should be cook fairly quickly without hardly any egg sticking to the pan.  

I don't know if it the quality of my 10" frying pan (non-expensive non stick pan made by silverstone that I purchased at costco), my technique or my plain gas stove in my apartment, but I can't get to come out right.

One thing I must point out is that I cook with egg beaters and not eggs.  And I use canola spray oil and not butter.  I think this may make a difference on the way the omelet turns out but I'm not sure.

Can anyone give me any advice or offer up some suggestons?  Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2009)

Follow this link:YouTube - good eats french omelet   for a two part video on how to make a French omelet.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 14, 2009)

I LOVE omelets & make them a LOT.  I make mine with regular eggs & butter.  However, hubby will only eat omelets made with Egg Beaters or Egg Beaters "Just Whites", with canola spray oil as the pan lubricant.

As you've discovered, it's difficult to get these to turn out "right".  Or better said, the way you see regular-egg omelets turning out.  I've yet to find a way to get hubby's omelets to turn out as nice as mine, although the few times I did sneak in butter instead of the canola oil spray, I did get a better result.


----------



## tommyyate (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Andy M.  I actually saw that episode last week and happened to be taking notes.  I'm glad to see it's on youtube because it was fillied with all sorts of tips.

I think the problem might be my gas stove.  The grates that go over the burner are very flimsy and have a low profile.  Everytime I shake the pan over the grate to get the egg mixture moving around, all it does is create a whole lot of noise from the side of grate hitting up against the part of the stove that supposed to keep it in place (I don't know if that makes any sense but it's a particularly annoying banging noise especially in the morning).  Also, I think the low profile of the grate brings the pan too close to the fire causing the eggs to cook to quickly (parts of the omelet usually stick to the pan).

If there was some way to maybe replace the grate(s) with the ones I see in more expensive stoves I think that would help.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm with Breezy, your issue is the Eggbeaters and spray non-coat.  You want to cook French, you have to use real eggs and real butter.  The French don't mess around with fake eggs and oil spray.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2009)

tommy, I don't think it's the stove.  You should be able to adjust the heat to compensate for the low profile grate.  The noise is another issue that, while annoying, is not a factor.

I recommend trying again with butter and eggbeaters to see if that makes a difference.  Then try real eggs and butter, then real eggs and spray oil.  See if any of the combos is better or worse (using the same technique for all tries).

I think you'll have better results with eggbeaters and butter.  

I assume you are trying to keep your sat fats down so are using the combo you mentioned in the OP.  That's good.  

If you continue to have problems, you may want to consider not trying to make French omelets and switch to a simple bi-fold or tri-fold eggbeaters omelet.  I often make an eggbeaters omelet.  At times, I have made it with low-fat cheddar and it's pretty tasty.


----------



## dave the baker (Apr 15, 2009)

Callisto said it right.........  Also, get yourself a 1# bag of beans and practice flipping them in your omlette pan.  And practice...and practice....and practice some more.  But nothing helps with egg beaters.  I have to eat them because of my diet and have had no luck.  I just end up scrambling them as best I can.  They don't look pretty.


----------



## Billdolfski (Apr 15, 2009)

I use a small, nonstick pan with pure egg and clarified butter for the fat.  Granted, this has nothing to do with sticking but isn't a 10" somewhat large for a French omelet?

Also, if you're afraid you're getting too much heat, take the pan off the heat source and put it back on when you need to.  You don't always have to just leave it sitting on the flame and adjust the heat that way.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 15, 2009)

i also use a small non-stick pan. i run spatula under the sides and lift to allow uncooked egg to flow under. i also remove from heat as stated above, i hate brown eggs of any kind. and never cook till the eggs "look" done in the pan, that gives you over cooked eggs on the plate. i do the flip like alton does. my fav omelet is fresh cooked asparagus with grated cheese.


----------



## dave the baker (Apr 15, 2009)

I always use a 10" pan for a French rolled omelette (or omelet??) and cook it over HIGH heat very rapidly.  Should only take just over a minute, without burning.  A lot of it is in the wrist.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 15, 2009)

dave the baker said:


> I always use a 10" pan for a French rolled omelette (or omelet??) and cook it over HIGH heat very rapidly. Should only take just over a minute, without burning. A lot of it is in the wrist.


 is that for 1 person or several people? i make individual omelettes (i think it is spelled both ways).


----------



## dave the baker (Apr 15, 2009)

One at a time, only.  And there's probably more ways to spell it, too.   Doesn't matter as long as we both know what we're talking about.  When I was cooking for a crowd, I'd mix up all the eggs in a big bowl or pitcher and dip out what I needed as I cooked along.  Had various fillings in separate bowls within easy reach.  Learned from Julia Child programs and books.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 15, 2009)

dave the baker said:


> One at a time, only. And there's probably more ways to spell it, too. Doesn't matter as long as we both know what we're talking about. When I was cooking for a crowd, I'd mix up all the eggs in a big bowl or pitcher and dip out what I needed as I cooked along. Had various fillings in separate bowls within easy reach. Learned from Julia Child programs and books.


hmmmmmmmmm so it is a large 1 person omelet. that sounds like i won't have any raw spots due to more surface area. i only have small 3 -small (maybe 7 in) pans that i use for making crepes for my blintz recipe. i will have to see about getting a 10 in pan. i do have a large non-stick straight sided pan, not good for omelettes.


----------



## dave the baker (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, you need a slope-sided pan.  Although you can't take some beans with you to the store, hold the pan you're looking at like you are cooking an omelet in it and are flipping the eggs.  Them, if the pan feels right in your imagination, buy it.  Good quality of course.  And not too heavy, so it will heat quickly.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 15, 2009)

these are the non-stick pans i like

Scanpan

you can use metal in them. they are a bit pricey but worth it. i got a "Try Me" price of $39.99 for my 8 in (i thought it was 7 in). i can't find a pic of my large pan w/lid. but that also had a "Try Me" price, i think it is 10 or 12 in with two "helper" handles, no long handle.


----------



## dave the baker (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like a nice pan, but the sides are too low for flipping omelets.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 15, 2009)

dave the baker said:


> Looks like a nice pan, but the sides are too low for flipping omelets.




That's similar to the pans I use.  I didn't think the sides were too low at all.  Dave, how high are the sides on your pan?


----------



## msmofet (Apr 15, 2009)

the sides don't seem that low but i don't flip omelets, i do the alton fold instead. i *DO* however flip over easy eggs 2 at a time (due to the fact that when i use a spatula i break the yolks sometimes and i hate broken dipping eggs!! ) and have no problem.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 15, 2009)

dave the baker said:


> I always use a 10" pan for a French rolled omelette (or omelet??) and cook it over HIGH heat very rapidly. Should only take just over a minute, without burning. *A lot of it is in the wrist*.


 
and that takes practice!


----------



## dave the baker (Apr 15, 2009)

Andy:  Judging from the picture I'd say at least half agin as high.

June:  Yup. Lots.  And many messes to clean up before I really got it.  Worth the effort though.


----------



## tommyyate (Apr 15, 2009)

Dave the Baker,

About the 1# sack of beans - I'm assuming that exercise is to work on my flipping skills (to which I have none)?  Is the idea to try to flip the sack 180 degrees using my wrist?

It sounds like you've tried cooking omelets with eggbeaters but without success, so its probably the eggs and butter that makes the difference.  In cooking episode by Alton, he suggested using warm eggs as opposed to eggs fresh out of the fridge (supposedly the french do it this way).  I wonder if warming egg beaters would have the same effect?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 15, 2009)

tommy, one you learn the 'flip' you'll use it a lot.  

The curved side of the pan does the work.  If you pull the pan towards you sharply, the sack of beans is pushed into the opposite wall of the pan.  It follows the curve of the pan up into the air and flips.  All you have to do is have the pan in place to catch it when it comes down.


----------



## dave the baker (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm afraid I didn't myself entirely clear.  One *opens* the sack of dry beans and places the desired amount, starting small, into the pan in question.  Then proceed by giving the pan a small forward movement followed by the sharp jerk backwards as described by Andy.  This will cause the dry beans to move toward the far edge of the pan and the jerk will cause them to rise upward amd toward  the flipper.  The next job is to catch them in the pan.  Next step:  Pick the dry beans up off the floor and replace them in the pan.  Once you have successfully managed to flip a small amount of dry beans a lot of times *without* spilling them, increase the amount of dry beans and keep practicing.  Once you have the confidence, try making an omelet (keep the mop handy).  Get your pan very hot, add 1 Tbsp Butter and rapidly swirl it around the pan.  Add the pre-mixed eggs and tilt the pan about to cover the bottom.  Loosen the sides with a rapid motion of the spatula.  Add filling if desired.  With a practiced motion do the flipping motion to flip 1/3  of the omelet at the far end of the pan over; quickly repeat the motion to fold the 2/3 portion over the remaining one-third portion; slide onto a warm plate and serve at once.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 15, 2009)

dave the baker said:


> ...Next step:  Pick the dry beans up off the floor and replace them in the pan...


----------



## chefcrafty (Apr 18, 2009)

it is all in the wrist, try practicing with toast


----------



## dave the baker (Apr 19, 2009)

That really doesn't compute, as we're dealing with a fluid.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 19, 2009)

Andy M. said:


>


 
ditto


----------



## msmofet (Apr 19, 2009)

dave the baker said:


> That really doesn't compute, as we're dealing with a fluid.


 well ummmmmmmmmmm beans aren't fluid either  and toast has a bit more mass like an omelet. jmtc


----------



## dave the baker (Apr 19, 2009)

well ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm beans behave more like a fluid than a somewhat crisp rectangle of bread.  Dry beans are used as a substitute for the eggs as they are easier to sweep up.  Once you have mastered the technique you are free to flip anything you like, toast, road apples or whatever........................


----------



## msmofet (Apr 19, 2009)

dave the baker said:


> well ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm beans behave more like a fluid than a somewhat crisp rectangle of bread. Dry beans are used as a substitute for the eggs as they are easier to sweep up. Once you have mastered the technique you are free to flip anything you like, toast, road apples or whatever........................


  LOL i only flip overeasy eggs. never tried to flip an omelet, i just do the fold.


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 19, 2009)

I learned to flip an omelette (American style) when working at the Holiday Inn's breakfast buffet. My first was in front of an audience... of course, I warned them to stand back. It went well!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 19, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> I learned to flip an omelette (American style) when working at the Holiday Inn's breakfast buffet. My first was in front of an audience... of course, I warned them to stand back. It went well!


 congrats!! that worked out nicely! a little humor goes a long way.


----------



## dave the baker (Apr 19, 2009)

Then you're on the way, my friend.  Think of the possibilities! ! ! !


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2009)

I taught my son to flip eggs when he was about 10.  While practicing is probably when he developed high cholesterol!


----------



## Claire (Apr 19, 2009)

I actually used to be able to do this, but in recent years for some reason, lost the knack of it.


----------



## dave the baker (Apr 19, 2009)

Just get out the pan and practice; it's like riding a bicycle, you never really forget.  Lot's of luck and don't spill the beans.  ROFL!!


----------



## luvs (Apr 19, 2009)

shake your teflon pan forward, flick your wrist, & flip! & who says you cannot push it over with a utensil!


----------



## dave the baker (Apr 20, 2009)

Or,,,,,one could always purchase one of those awful split "Omelette" pans and be done with it.  Of course that would be akin to stowing away on the Titanic.  Have a nice voyage........................


----------



## jasonr (May 3, 2009)

> Callisto said it right......... Also, get yourself a 1# bag of beans and practice flipping them in your omlette pan. And practice...and practice....and practice some more. But nothing helps with egg beaters. I have to eat them because of my diet and have had no luck. I just end up scrambling them as best I can. They don't look pretty.



There's no reason to flip an omelette. A proper omelette can be made without flipping, and if done properly, there will be no browning.

And 10" is huge. Much too big for a 2 or 3 egg omelette.


----------



## msmofet (May 3, 2009)

from back to when i was a kid, i can't eat browned eggs. the flavor changes and tastes burned to me. years later when i was an adult i read somewhere (it was several years ago and i can't remember where) that browned eggs were not healthy because the protein is changed in some way. has anyone else read this before? i only order poached eggs when i eat out.

come to think about it i don't see many people flipping omelets. i usually see the 2 or 3 fold onto the plate method. flipping an over easy egg is a tricky accomplishment. i learned to do out of necessity when i lost my spatula after a move and just HAD to have a "dipping" egg. LOL


----------



## gadzooks (May 3, 2009)

I have the perfect egg pan, an old Griswold/Wagner 9" chef's skillet...cast iron, with gently curved sides. Great for flipping eggs, and perfect for omelettes. I fold omelettes when I plate them. Slide 'em out and fold with the edge of the pan. If you don't want your eggs to brown on the bottom, put them under the broiler to finish. I just replaced my Dualit 4 slice toaster with a toaster oven so I could have a counter top broiler, for this reason.


----------



## dave the baker (May 3, 2009)

jasonr said:


> There's no reason to flip an omelette. A proper omelette can be made without flipping, and if done properly, there will be no browning.
> 
> And 10" is huge. Much too big for a 2 or 3 egg omelette.


 

If you don't flip (or roll) an omelette, you don't have an omelette, but you might have a fritatta (spelling).  And a 10" pan works just fine, if you know what you're doing.


----------



## msmofet (May 3, 2009)

dave the baker said:


> If you don't flip (or roll) an omelette, you don't have an omelette, but you might have a fritatta (spelling). And a 10" pan works just fine, if you know what you're doing.


omelets aren't supposed to be cooked on both sides. the center is suppossed to be soft. omelets are folded or rolled.

a fritatta is flipped and cooked on both sides.


----------



## dave the baker (May 4, 2009)

Which is why you fold or flip an omelette; that, and to cover the filling.  "Flip" refers to the action of the wrist that is used to fold or roll the omelette.  To digress further would be sophomoric.  Endit.


----------



## Snoop Puss (May 4, 2009)

Well, this is all news to me. I have never heard of anyone flipping an omelette. Sounds far too much like hard work. I love omelettes, in part because they are so easy, so much as the flipping technique sounds intriguing, it also seems to defeat the object for me.

My method is real eggs (two for one person or three for two people, my usual pan is not big enough to make larger omelettes), a tablespoon of milk and black pepper. Mix with a fork to break up the eggs and incorporate the milk. Do not whisk a lot of air in. The milk seems to help to loosen the eggs and gives you a bit of a runny middle to the finished omelette. Just the way I like them.

Also, my omelettes turn out much better when fried in butter, not oil. Oil seems to give them a leathery texture on the cooked side that you don't get with butter. My omelette pan has a heavy base and rounded sides, is non-stick and only 6 inches across at the base.

To give the finished omelette a nice ruffled look that is part yellow and part golden brown, I fry the omelette very briefly until it is just beginning to set at the edges. Then I take a wooden spatula and gather the edge in towards the centre while tilting the pan to allow the runny mixture to cover the exposed bit of the pan base. I do this around the entire edge.

I like my omelettes a bit gooey, so it's not long before I can slide it out onto a plate, folding the top half onto the bottom half as it emerges from the pan using the same method as gadzooks.

My favourite is cheese omelette. I add grated emmenthal just before I start gathering in the edge to the centre.


----------



## linicx (May 4, 2009)

The basic problem with trying to fry egg whites is they have no binder. The yolk is the binder. In my opinion if you want to make a nice omlet use 1 whole egg for every 2 or 3 artifical eggs. 

I do the same substitution in cake recipes..


----------



## jasonr (May 4, 2009)

> Which is why you fold or flip an omelette; that, and to cover the filling. "Flip" refers to the action of the wrist that is used to fold or roll the omelette. To digress further would be sophomoric. Endit.


 
Sorry, I misunderstood you. When you said "flip" I assumed you meant flipping the already folded omelette over like you would if you were sauteeing an onion. Of course you have to fold it. But I just use a spatula for this. No need to "flip".


----------



## YourDietitian (May 4, 2009)

May be you need to try with french eggs , it may work


----------



## linicx (May 4, 2009)

*Puleeze*



YourDietitian said:


> May be you need to try with french eggs , it may work



French? Hmmmph. What's wrong with Belgian eggs? After all, the Belgian Waffle came first; LOL


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2009)

I didn't know the French and Belgians even layed eggs.  I prefer chicken eggs.


----------



## linicx (May 4, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> I didn't know the French and Belgians even layed eggs.  I prefer chicken eggs.



I do not knpw whether or not the French or the Belgians lay eggs, either, but I am assured their hens do.


----------

